# Will someone please ban that IP!



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I think its obvious who I'm talking about.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

sorry i dont know who you are talking about....hope its not me


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i second that


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Dont worry its not you. Read a few other posts and you will figure it out real quick.


----------



## Mark (Jan 16, 2005)

You can always vote to ban a user..... If enough people do it....poof....


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2005)

Can we have that feature over on aquabid?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey, who's the guy? where should i read to find who Simpte talked about? :S


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I'll give you a hint.... he likes fish a little tooo much. :wink:


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh get!  Let me give him a blakie


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

Is it me.
I hope I didn't offend anyone.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Dun worry, not you...  He he, I felt the same thing when I first read the post of Simpte!


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

when I voted it was 13 out of 50. I doubt 50 members are going to vote to ban someone.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I thought it said a maximum of 50 votes....hmm how many votes does it take to get banned? :?:


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

oh!!! do you mean that ip as in that ip adress??? if so then i know who you are talking about!!!!


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Or maybe he means the other ip


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Or maybe he means the other ip


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

dont confuse me!! lol....i thought he was saying that there was someone with a username that was ip and that we should ban him....or something like that....i dont know what i was thinking....whatever


----------

